# Obj Files



## Guest (21. Jul 2007)

Hi Leute
Ich programmier gerade ein 3D shooter.
Für die Objekte nehm  ich obj. files.
Erstell ich aber ein obj. mit nem Programm (Art of Illusion) und adde dieses zu meiner BranchGroup in Java, so wird es immer in einer bestimmten größe angezeigt und nicht in der, die ich in dem Programm definiert habe.

mein Code:

```
ObjectFile file1 = new ObjectFile(ObjectFile.RESIZE);
                Scene scene1 = null;
              
                try{
                    scene1 = file1.load(ClassLoader.getSystemResource("Objekte/Oberschenkel.obj"));
                    Transform3D      GitarreTrans1 = new Transform3D();
	            GitarreTrans1.setTranslation(new Vector3f(5f,+0.5f,+1.5f));
                    TransformGroup tgObject1 = new TransformGroup();
                    tgObject1.setTransform(GitarreTrans1);
                    tgObject1.addChild(scene1.getSceneGroup());
                    RootBG.addChild(tgObject1);
               
                }catch(Exception e){
                }
```

Wie kann ich die größer genau bestimmen?
Oder geht das mit obj. gar nicht?
Benützt jemand ein anderes Format welches er mir empfehlen kann (mit Texturen)?


----------



## merlin2 (21. Jul 2007)

Das Problem liegt beim Flag RESIZE, das das Objekt an die Position (0|0|0) setzt und skaliert.
Siehe API.


----------



## Gast (24. Jul 2007)

Danke des wars^^ dämlich da nicht selbst drauf zu kommen


----------

